# My dogs Pedigree.....



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

Tell me what you think....

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [215360] :: CODY X DESIRE


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

not bad...........


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its alright...


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

thanks, anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I know nothing about peds, but your dog is nice looking. You getting him fixed or what are your plans for him?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i like the pedigree and he should be a little ball of fire! how is he with other dogs?
i think he is well put together and the redboy/jocko bloodline is one of the top working bloodlines out there. what are your plans for this boy?


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

he will be two in 6 weeks and the plan is to breed him. We have bought two females that are good looking dogs with good pedigrees also. I am a vet tech and a coworker got me into the breed.I got my dog when he was 5 weeks old. I am doing research to make sure i breed for the betterment of the breed. I have done prelim hip xrays and bloodwork and everything is good. The only problem he has ever had was what i call "happy tail" from to much wagging in his outdoor kennel, that has since healed. He is also starting protection training in the next month or so.


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

eliezer said:


> i like the pedigree and he should be a little ball of fire! how is he with other dogs?
> i think he is well put together and the redboy/jocko bloodline is one of the top working bloodlines out there. what are your plans for this boy?


He is great with other dogs, male and female. I have had him since 5 weeks old and he goes to work with me everyday. That said i would not leave him alone with other dogs because i don't want to risk anything.


----------

